# 1 1/4" Binder clips



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Gentlemen !

question for ya all.
Has any one here ever used 
1 1/4" binder clips as clamps to 
Build band sets i have an idea for a small portable table banding jig utilizing binder clips 
They seam to have a good bite
To them at least for light weight bands and tubes . Thoughts ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never tried them. I use one of Simple Shots band tying jigs. Works perfectly and not expensive at all.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

You talking about the black spring steel jobbies with the chrome like handles? If that's what you are talking about, then I am pi$$ed that I didn't already think of it! I am always a day late, and a dollar short. LOL. :rofl:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup dude that's what I'm referring too ! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

DAMMIT MAN!!! :banghead:

I am betting that they will make a great banding jig. Hurry up and get that baby modeled. I'll be interested to see the design, and then I'm gonna' copy it!

He he, :naughty:

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> DAMMIT MAN!!! :banghead:
> 
> I am betting that they will make a great banding jig. Hurry up and get that baby
> modeled. I'll be interested to see the design, and then I'm gonna' copy it
> ...


SSS
Hopefully I'll find some time to throw it 
Together on Tuesday my day off.
Joe.


----------



## dachshund (Aug 24, 2015)

They work fine, just put a piece of tape (electrical, masking, duct, etc) on inside of jaws to protect bands


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dach.

the binder clips did not work out to my liking

I opted for pony clips better holding power,

images in my gallery .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't work, they look fine. What was the problem ?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I use them on the small jig I keep here at work. Work fine for me.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:86677]


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't work, they look fine. What was the problem ?
> 
> tubes kept slipping out of the grip , could have been the cheap walmart binder clips
> 
> but the pony clips do better .


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a great idea! But I will admit, I have used those binders for many projects. When we were building 5 small boats all at the same time it seems we never have enough clamps. My solution....


----------

